# وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "



## Maya (19 يوليو 2007)

*ضمن فعاليات المهرجان السينمائي الفرنسي " Paris Cinéma " (  باري سينما) الذي اختتمت دورته الخامسة مؤخراً  في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس و ضمن أنشطة بانوراما السينما اللبنانية تم عرض فيلم وثائقي يحمل عنوان :

" La Petite histoire des Juifs du Liban " وبالعربية  ( القصة الصغيرة ليهود لبنان ) للمخرج الفرنسي Yves Turquier (إيف توركيه)

الفيلم الوثائقي وعلى مدى ساعة و 17 دقيقة يقدم عرض و لمحات من حياة اليهود  قبل رحليهم من لبنان وعلاقتهم بهذا البلد بعد مغادرتهم له . 

المخرج إيف توركيه عمل صحافياً في بيروت حتى مغادرته لبنان مع بدايات الحرب الأهلية اللبنانية عام 1975، وقبل أن يتحول إلى العمل في مجال الفيلم الوثائقي ، وقد قصد تسعة بلدان هاجر إليها اليهود الذين كانوا يعيشون في لبنان منها إسرائيل والولايات المتحدة و قبرص و فرنسا وإيطاليا وسويسرا. 

في 1960 كان عدد اليهود الذين يحملون الهوية اللبنانية حوالي ثمانية آلاف نسمة معظمهم جاء من سوريا وتحديداً من حلب ( مدينة شمال سوريا ) إبان فترة الانتداب الفرنسي على لبنان من عام 1920 إلى عام 1943. 

وما يزال حوالي ستة آلاف ناخب يهودي مسجلين في لوائح الشطب الخاصة بالانتخابات التشريعية في لبنان. 

وقد سكن معظم اليهود في حي ( وادي أبو جميل )  في بيروت حيث كانت لهم مدرسة آليانس على غرار مدارس الآليانس التي انتشرت في عدد من البلدان العربية و كنيس لا يزال قائماً إلى اليوم لكنه تعرض لأضرار في فترة الحرب الأهلية في السبعينات والثمانينات ولم يرمم بعد. 

اليوم بقي في لبنان من اليهود بضعة عشرات وتشير بعض التقديرات أن عددهم يتراوح بين 50 إلى  70 شخصاً فقط يبدون خارج إطار صورة المجتمع اللبناني وحتى الفيلم الوثائقي لم يصور أياً منهم.

قال مخرج الفيلم  لوكالة الأنباء الفرنسية أن المشروع بالأساس كان يتضمن تصوير هؤلاء اليهود المقيمين حتى الآن في لبنان ، وهذا الأمر كان مطروحاً وكان على وشك الذهاب إلى لبنان حين حدث اغتيال رئيس الوزراء اللبناني رفيق الحريري الأسبق، في فبراير/شباط 2005. 

وأوضح المخرج أن يهود لبنان عموماً يفضلون عدم الظهور وعدم الكلام في ما يتعلق بقضيتهم ووجودهم ، مؤكداً انه أراد الابتعاد عن الشأن السياسي وعن الجدل الذي يمكن أن يثيره الفيلم وأن يعالج موضوعه في إطار كوميدي خفيف. 

ولا يتعرض الفيلم إلا قليلاً لأسباب مغادرة قسم من اليهود لبنان عقب إعلان قيام دولة إسرائيل عام 1948 ،  في حين غادر القسم الأكبر إبان حرب يونيو/ حزيران 1967 الأمر الذي سبب اختلال العلاقة بينهم وبين المجتمع اللبناني حيث اعتبر بعضهم انه ينتمي إلى دولة إسرائيل انطلاقا من يهوديته. 

وقد أظهر الفيلم هذا التناقض من خلال سؤال حول الهوية والانتماء طرحه المخرج على زوجين مقيمين في إحدى دول المهجر فتقول الزوجة أنها لبنانية في حين يقول الزوج في الوقت نفسه انه إسرائيلي مما يكشف عن  ذاك التناقض الكبير فيما يتعلق بالهوية والانتماء . 

يلاحق الفيلم العائلات المهاجرة ليتعقب مصيرها وحياتها ويبحث عن علاقتها الراهنة بلبنان الذي انقطعت عنه ليبقى حضوره أقوى في الذاكرة. 

ومن أجمل مشاهد الفيلم تلك التي تعود إلى مرحلة  الستينات والتي تصور منطقة - السان جورج - و حي وادي أبو جميل و مدرسة الآليانس اليهودية حيث تبدو سعادة العيش في لبنان التي تثيرها معظم شخصيات الفيلم حاضرة في تلك الصور القديمة، صور المدرسة والبيت ، حيث الرخاء والطمأنينة من خلال الحكايات التي يرددها البعض عن ذلك الماضي. 

تظهر الصور العقلية التي كانت سائدة في تلك الفترة في الخمسينات والستينات والعلاقات في حي - وادي أبو جميل - حين تتذكر إحدى شخصيات الفيلم المرحلة التي واكبت التقاط الصورة وملامح الأمكنة. 

غير أنه وإذا كان البعض شديد الحنين إلى الماضي فان البعض الآخر وعلى نحو مخالف تماماً يبدو رافضاً لكل ذاك الماضي وللهوية اللبنانية وهذا أيضاً لا يتوقف عنده الفيلم كثيراً ولا يناقشه بإسهاب وتفصيل  إنما  يتركه ليلاحظ و يظهر في الكلام الذي يقال.*


----------



## Maya (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*

*نبذة تاريخية عن يهود لبنان ..

معظم يهود لبنان كانوا من المزراحيم أي اليهود الذين عاشوا في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا منذ قرابة الألفي عام و ما بعد خراب الهيكل 70 م والاحتلال الروماني وطرد اليهود وتشتتهم في الأقطار المجاورة  ، و هم يختلفون عن السفارديم الذين يخلط الكثيرون بينهم وبين المزراحيم ويطلقون عليهم اسم يهود الشرق فالسفارديم  استقروا في بلدان الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا في حقبة القرون الوسطى بعد انتشار معاداة السامية بشدة في أوروبا وقيام محاكم التفتيش في مملكة إسبانيا  وطرد جميع  اليهود منها فلجئوا إلى المناطق المذكورة و عرفوا  بالسفارديم ......

يعود تاريخ الوجود اليهودي في لبنان تقريباً إلى العام 132 م بعد قيام الثورة الشهيرة ضد الرومان بعد خراب الهيكل والتي قادها البطل العبراني المعروف بار كوخبا والتي فشلت وقمعت بوحشية كبيرة من قبل الرومان ...

في العام 1911 هاجر عدد كبير من اليهود من سوريا والعراق وتركيا واليونان واستقروا في لبنان وازدهر التجمع اليهودي في لبنان بعد ذلك في ظل الانتداب الفرنسي وصدرت لأول مرة صحيفة يهودية في لبنان وكانت باللغة العربية وتحمل اسم العالم الإسرائيلي  (Le Monde Israélite  ) وصدرت صحيفة أخرى باللغة الفرنسية تحمل اسم ( Le Commerce du Levant ) ..

بعد إعلان دولة إسرائيل لم يطرأ تغير كبير على نسبة يهود  لبنان بل بالعكس فقد تزايدوا وكثيرون لم يهاجروا وتشير بعض المصادر إلى أن عددهم قد بلغ 24.000 نسمة عام 1948 في تلك الفترة لكن بدأت الهجرة نحو عام 1958 عند اندلاع الحرب في لبنان فكثيرون هاجروا إلى الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا وإسرائيل  ، ولكن عام 1975 كان الاختبار الأسوأ  بالنسبة ليهود لبنان حيث اندلعت حرب أهلية طائفية ومذهبية عنيفة كان القتل فيها على الهوية والدين لا بل حتى على اللهجة و اللغة المحكية ،  و قتل قرابة 200 يهودي خلال المذابح التي شهدها لبنان مما سبب هجرة أغلب من تبقى من التجمع اليهودي   ، وحتى العام 1982 تاريخ اجتياح إسرائيل للبنان أثناء مواجهة منظمة التحرير أيضاً دفع من تبقى من اليهود الثمن حيث قتل قرابة 11 شخصاً على أيدي الجماعات الأصولية الإسلامية ...

اليوم بقي ما يتراوح بين 50 و 70 شخصاً فقط يعيشون في بيروت وبعض القرى ....*


----------



## Bino (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*

*الموضوع جميل و معلوماته مفيده لكنى أعترض على لقب " البطل العبرانى " الذى أطلقته الأخت Maya على بار كوخبا و أتمنى أن تتراجع عن هذه التسميه*

*أختMaya أنتى تعرفين من هو ؟ و ماذا صنع ؟ و من ادعى أن يكون ؟ و ما كانت نتيجة ذلك ؟ ضياعنا !!*

*فكيف يلقب بالبطل ؟*


----------



## أرزنا (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*

سلام المسيح:

شكرا لك على المعلومات والله يحميكي


----------



## Maya (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*



> *أعترض على لقب " البطل العبرانى " الذى أطلقته الأخت Maya على بار كوخبا و أتمنى أن تتراجع عن هذه التسميه*



*فقط للتوضيح أنا  لا أتراجع عن أي كلمة أقولها ولست ممن يتراجعون  تحت أي ضغط خاصة وأنني أكون متأكدة وواثقة مما أقول وفي أي مجال ..

في كثير من الأحيان تصل المعلومة في غير موضعها الصحيح أو يحصل فيها لبس أو عدم فهم دقيق لما تعنيه ولكن المشكلة تكمن في تحول المعلومة إلى قناعة ويقين والكارثة أن تتحول فيما بعد لتصبح جانب من الإيمان والعقيدة التي توجه موقف الإنسان فهل تتخيل كيف سيكون تفكير الإنسان وسلوكه ومواقفه  في هذه الحال ؟ 

سبق أن نبهتك أنه يجب أن تراجع معلوماتك جيداً وفي هذه الحالة هنا عليك أن تعود لتاريخ بار كوخبا وعندها لن تعترض على تسميته بالبطل بل ستفتخر به ...*




> *أنتى تعرفين من هو ؟ و ماذا صنع ؟ و من ادعى أن يكون ؟ و ما كانت نتيجة ذلك ؟ ضياعنا !!
> 
> فكيف يلقب بالبطل ؟ *



*نعم ... أنا أعرف من هو وما صنع وأدرك جيداً كم هو رجل وطني وإسرائيلي شجاع لا يهاب الموت حارب أعظم قوة وجبروت في العالم في ذلك العصر ،  ولم يستسلم وحارب حتى آخر رمق ليوصل رسالة أن العبراني الإسرائيلي  لا يرضى حياة الذل والعار تحت قبضة عبدة الأوثان النجسين بل يريد أن يعيش شعباً حراً كريما ًً في الأرض التي منحه إياها الرب الإله ..

أنا فهمت ما تقصده في قولك حول " بار كوخبا "  وبالفعل حدث جدل حول تاريخ هذا الرجل لكن لا بأس أن أوضح لك عدة أمور متعلقة به وبالثورة التي قادها ضد الرومان ..

إن خراب الهيكل عام 70 م وسقوط أورشليم والشتات الأول  كان بمثابة جرح عميق أصاب مملكة يهودا لكنه زاد الشعب والديانة اليهودية قوة وصلابة وأحدث تغييرات كثيرة تطورت بموجبه العقيدة والحياة بشكل إيجابي وتفاعلي كبير ( سنتحدث عن ذلك في موضوع مستقل في وقت لاحق إن شاء الرب  ) ..

إن خراب الهيكل وتدمير أورشليم لم ينهي بطش الرومان ووحشيتهم ضد العبرانيين فروما لم تنسى كيف تحداها هذا الشعب الصغير وأذلها وقتل مئات الآلاف من جيشها الجرار الذي كانت كل الممالك ترتعد من قوته ووحشيته وهمجيته اللا محدودة ، فزادت قسوة الرومان على العبرانيين ولم يبقى هناك محرمات ولا خطوط حمراء وبلغ الظلم والقهر حد لا يحتمل فكان لا بد من بزوغ نجم لبطل  عبراني مخلص يحارب الرومان ويقف في وجههم فكان هذا البطل هو " شمعون بار كوخبا " الذي قاد الثورة الثانية  ضد الرومان عام 132 والتي عرفت بثورة أو تمرد بار كوخبا و استمرت  حتى قمعت بوحشية عام 135 م حقق من خلالها انتصارات رائعة ضد الرومان  واستعاد أورشليم وأجزاء كبيرة من يهودا قبل القضاء على ثورته و مقتله في معركة كبيرة في بيتار في جبال يهودا   ...

( شمعون بن كوسبا ) هو اسمه الحقيقي و عرف أثناء الثورة بـ ( شمعون بار كوخبا ) وهو لقب  أطلقه عليه شريكه في الثورة ومن أكثر المؤمنين ببطولته الحاخام عكيفا (Akiva ) ومعنى اسم ( بار كوخبا ) بالآرامية والعبرية القديمة هو - إبن النجم (Son of a Star ) – والاسم مقتبس من الكتاب المقدس سفر العدد 17 : 24 ....

17 أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى


A star has shot off Jacob​
طبعاً بمراجعة السفر سنفهم من هو المقصود والذي لم يكن بار كوخبا بطبيعة الحال  ولا علاقة مباشرة له لكن إطلاق هذا اللقب عليه يحمل أكثر من تفسير وأثار جدل واسعاً ..

في ذلك الزمان هناك قسم كبير من اليهود اعتبر شمعون بار كوخبا بأنه المسيح المنتظر وهو الذي سيأتي بالخلاص لإسرائيل وهناك من اعتبر أن إطلاق هذا الاسم جاء تيمناً ونوع من تشبيه بار كوخبا بالمسيح المخلص وليس بالضرورة أن يكون هو المسيح الذي تنبأ به الأنبياء وهناك من رفض مطلقاً أي تشبيه لشمعون بالمسيح أو اعتباره بأنه المسيح المنتظر وهذا ما ثبت فعلاً بعد ذلك بأقل من ثلاث سنوات وبعد فشل الثورة وعودة الرومان  وتدميرهم لأورشليم بالكامل وإزالتها ،  فإن كثيرون من الحاخامات والكتبة أطلقوا على شمعون لقب بار كوزيبا (bar Kozeba ) أو / ابن الكذبة أو الخديعة  /  ...

أسباب الاعتقاد بمسيحانية بار كوخبا يعود إلى أن فترة حكم الرومان والفترة التي أعقبت خراب الهيكل  وازدياد طغيان وظلم الرومان هي من أشد الحقبات التاريخية التي تعززت فيها  الفكرة لدى اليهود - الذين لم يؤمنوا  بأن يسوع الناصري  هو المسيح  -  بأن مجيء المسيح قد اقترب كثيراً وهو قادم ليرفع ظلم الرومان وينشر السلام على الأرض  وهذا تجلى واضح في الكتابات في التلمود والمدراش الخاصة بتلك الفترة  بأن التطلع و انتظار المسيح كان في أشده في فترة ما بعد خراب الهيكل ، لذلك فإن فكرة خروج رجل يهودي مثل بار كوخبا  وهو بالمناسبة من نسل داود و محاربته للرومان وانتصاره عليهم في بداية الأمر ورفع ظلمهم وبطشهم  وإقامته دولة يهودية  وإعادته للحياة اليهودية في أورشليم فإن مثل ذلك الشخص كان مرشح بشدة ليكون هو المسيح المنتظر فتسرع كثيرون وآمنوا بذلك لكن ما حدث بعد ذلك أثبت خطأ ما آمنوا به فبعد هزيمة بار كوخبا لم يعد هناك من شك ببطلان مسيحانيته  ..

أرجو الانتباه جيداًً بار كوخبا لم يزعم أنه المسيح ولم يزعم أنه آتي باسم الرب أو أنه المخلص وقادم ليبسط السلام على الأرض  أو أنه أحد الأنبياء أو أنه قادر على صنع المعجزات وشفاء المرضى وإقامة الموتى وغير ذلك بل جاء باسمه هو نفسه بار كوخبا  كقائد عسكري ومحارب جاء لتحرير بلاده من نجاسة الرومان الغزاة والتصدي لظلمهم وحتى عندما أصبح ملك على مملكة إسرائيل اليهودية فهو حكم باسم Nasi  والتي تعني أمير أو رئيس ولا يمكن بالتالي  أن نطلق عليه لقب ضد المسيح أو Anti-Christ   ، أما من ساهم بنشر فكرة أنه المسيح فكانوا من حوله  وعلى رأسهم الحاخام  عكيفا فهم من كانوا يظنون بمسيحانيته لكن كما ذكرنا فقد كان  في حياته يتصرف كقائد ووطني كبير و كان يهتم بأمور وقضايا شعبه حتى في أبسط الأمور وأعاد إحياء طقوس الصلاة اليهودية والعادات والتقاليد والعمل بالشريعة الهالاخاه  وأحيا المناسبات الدينية وحرص على عودة مظاهر الحياة اليهودية في مملكته الصغيرة في أورشليم والمناطق المحررة من بطش الرومان وسعى لإعادة بناء الهيكل ولكن فترة حكمه القصيرة لم تسمح بذلك خاص أنها لم تكن بذلك الاستقرار خاصة مع وجود حقد روماني لا يقاس بمقدار بعد الإهانة والعار الذي ألحقه بهم بار كوخبا بتحرير أورشليم وطردهم منها ..

إن بار كوخبا هو بطل قومي حارب ومات بشرف وسعى ليثبت للعالم أنه من شعب لا يركع ولا يعرف الاستسلام أما الحديث أنه جلب الخراب والشتات والضياع فأذكرك أن الشتات والنفى هو نبوءة توراتية في سفر التثنية وأنه كان واقع لا محالة كما الأمر بالنسبة لعودة سبي الشعب وإحياء إسرائيل من جديد ...

أما  قضية الثورة والتمرد  وجدواها فهنا تختلف الآراء بحسب تفكير الشخص ونظرته للحروب والقتال  بشكل عام  لكن الثورات اليهودية على الرومان حملت مغزى كبيراً وهاماً في تلك الفترة وحفرت في صفحات التاريخ مسجلة نضال شعب حر ضد الظلم والطغيان ......

التاريخ اليهودي لا يتعامل مع بار كوخبا كرجل مجدف وخاطئ ومهرطق كان يجب أن يصلب أو يرجم بل كبطل قومي ضحى بحياته لاجل وطنه ولا يجب أن ينظر إليه مثل هيرودس الملك  الذي لعنه التاريخ واعتبره  خائن وألعوبة بيد الرومان بينما بار كوخبا وإن كان هناك إجماع على رفض ما ساد حول مسيحانيته إلا أنه كقائد عسكري ومحارب شجاع ووطني مخلص فإنه حظي بتكريم واحترام وإجلال من قبل أبناء شعبه ..

عند قراءة التاريخ يجب أن نقرأه  بتجرد وحيادية بعيد عن مشاعرنا ونظرتنا الدينية وألا نطلب أن يكون التاريخ متوافق مع ما نؤمن به ونراه وإلا سنفقد المصداقية في قراءتنا ، وأنا تحدثت وأوضحت من هو بار كوخبا وإن كان لديك رأي أو معلومة أخرى وبمصدر موثوق يمكن أن تطرحها لنتناقش بها ...*


----------



## Bino (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*

*أشرك على توضيحك لكن هل بار كوخبا فى زمانه كان يعرف ان هناك كثيرين اعتقدوا بمسيانيته ؟ بالتأكيد عرف .... فماذا كان رد فعله ؟*

*اذا أنكر و قال انه محارب عادى فهو بذلك بذلك يستحق منى و من كل شعبه كل تقدير و اكرام و تخليد كبطل قومى , و اذا أجاب بالاثبات و هذا ما لا لم يحدث فهو بذلك مهرطق و يستحق لقب بار كوذبا , و اذا عرف و صمت فهو أخرس اذن يسكت عن الحق !!!*

*أخت Maya لماذا يسمى علماء و كتاب التاريخ العبرانى هذا الذى أسميتيه بالبطل بار كوذبا ؟؟؟ ابن الكذب ؟؟؟ هل كذب فى شيئ ؟؟؟ ان الرجل يسحق من الجميع كل اكرام و تقدير فلماذا حقره التاريخ بهذا اللقب اذا كان بريئا من ادعاء المسيانيه ؟*


----------



## Maya (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*



> *هل بار كوخبا فى زمانه كان يعرف ان هناك كثيرين اعتقدوا بمسيانيته ؟ بالتأكيد عرف .... فماذا كان رد فعله ؟*



*سبق وأوضحت أن بار كوخبا كان يعتبر نفسه قائد عسكري ورجل جيش ويقدم نفسه على هذا الأساس  ويعتبر من واجبه كمحارب يهودي أن يقاتل لينقذ شعبه من بطش وظلم الرومان وليعيش بحرية على أرض أجداده وهذا كان يهمه  أكثر من رأي بعض الحاخامات به وأكثر مما ساد حوله من أقاويل ، وهو لم يقدم نفسه على أنه المسيح و أنه قادم من عند الرب وجاء بالخلاص الإلهي ويحمل السلام الدائم على الأرض ، وبقراءة الرسائل التي تركها وكتب بعضها بخط يده نجده يتحدث عن عواطفه تجاه قضية شعبه و حماسة شديدة لديه لتحرير مملكة يهودا وحياة الشعب فيها حراً كريماً أكثر مما تحدث عن رأي الحاخام عكيفا ومن حوله به ،  وهو كقائد عسكري أظهر مهارة وحسن تكتيك بالنسبة لحروب تلك الأيام وسحق الجيش الروماني في بداية ثورته ولم يهزمه بعد أقل من ثلاث سنوات  سوى جنون الرومان وإحساسهم بإهانة كبيرة دفعتهم لإرسال جيوش جرارة من مختلف مناطق النفوذ الروماني في المنطقة  لديها أمر مباشر وتعليمات  باستخدام سياسية - الأرض المحروقة - وتدمير كل شيء من بشر وحجر وكل شيء أمامهم  ... *




> *لماذا يسمى علماء و كتاب التاريخ العبرانى هذا الذى أسميتيه بالبطل بار كوذبا ؟؟؟ ابن الكذب ؟؟؟ هل كذب فى شيئ ؟؟؟ ان الرجل يسحق من الجميع كل اكرام و تقدير فلماذا حقره التاريخ بهذا اللقب اذا كان بريئا من ادعاء المسيانيه ؟*



*لا أعرف كيف تفسر الأمور وتراها من منظارك الخاص البعيد عن الواقع فمن قال أن التاريخ اليهودي لعن بار كوخبا وحقره  ؟ ومن قال أنه لم يحصل على التكريم والاحترام الذي يستحقه ؟  

إن مجموعة من بعض  الكتبة والحاخامات أطلقوا لقب ابن الكذبة على - المحاولة بالزعم بمسيحانية بار كوخبا -  وليس ضد الرجل شخصياً ، فهو لم يكذب ولم يدعى أنه المسيح وإن كان لديك دليل على غير ذلك فأحضره ، إن إطلاق لقب ابن الكذبة لم يكن المقصود منه إهانة بار كوخبا وتحقيره  بل جاء رفضاً للزعم بمسيحانيته والاسم الذي لقب به و المزاعم التي ساقها البعض بأنه المسيح  وقادم ليحمل الخلاص إن هذا الاسم جاء رداً على من ادعى بمسيحانيته وليس رداً على ما أسميته أنت  أكذوبة أو خديعة قام بها بار كوخبا ..

و الاسم ابن الكذبة والخديعة  قد اندثر ولم يعد مستخدماً إلا عند السرد التاريخي التفصيلي أما الاسم الدارج والموثق هو شمعون بار كوخبا ...

اسمع جيداً أنت لديك قناعة أن بار كوخبا زعم وادعى  أنه المسيح  وتسعى وتذهب وتجيء  وتدور حول هذا الأمر ولا يخفى كراهيتك لهذا الرجل وهذا منافي للصواب  بصراحة  ، فأنت على ما يبدو قرأت جانب من تفسير منقوص لجزئية في التلمود أو ملخص أو دراسة أو فهمت الأمر بصورة غير واضحة ، والمراجع عن التلمود في الانترنيت محدودة ولا شيء مقارنة بكتاب التلمود الأصلي ، التلمود كتاب معقد ويحوي جدالات الحاخامات والعلماء والكتبة ونقاشات كثيرة ومتشعبة ومتعمقة كثيراً وقد حصلت قبل قرون أثناء تبلور العقيدة والإيمان وتم توثيقها وتدوينها تماشياً مع ما كنت عليه العادة والعرف  ، وهناك كتبة كانوا يطرحون أفكار ومواقف وهناك من يجادلهم ويثبت وجهة نظر معاكسة وقد حدث لغط وجدل كبير حول بار كوخبا لكن المهم هو رفض مسيحانيته ومزاعم كل من سار على هذا الدرب وهذا الزعم ، ولكن بنفس الوقت هناك اعتراف ببطولته وشجاعته وتضحيته لأجل شعبه وسرد لأعماله وثورته وتمرده ضد الظلم والطغيان وتحريره لأورشليم وأجزاء من يهودا ...

أما الحديث أن التاريخ كله لعن بار كوخبا فهذا غير صحيح بالمرة فالتاريخ اليهودي وبجميع مراجعه وإن كان يرفض فكرة مسيحانية بار كوخبا إلا أنه يعترف به كقائد شجاع وعسكري فذ و ملك عادل يحب ويخلص لشعبه ويدافع عنه حتى آخر رمق في حياته ، وهناك مصادر تشير حتى إلى أن بار كوخبا أصيب إصابات  بليغة وأصبح شبه عاجز عن الحركة لكنه أصر أن يكون في المعركة الفاصلة مع جيشه حتى آخر قطرة دم وهو قد سطّر صفحة مشرقة لكل عبراني أن يفتخر بها وأثبت حقاً أنه من نسل  داود الملك عظيم أمتنا ...

مرة جديدة أقول إن تسمية يطلقها بعض الكتبة أو الحاخامات أو موقف من هنا أو هناك ليس هو من يرسم التاريخ فالرجال هم من يصنعون تاريخهم ويدخلون سجل الأيام كأبطال شجعان كبار كوخبا أو جبناء ألاعيب أنذال كالملك هيرودس ويمكنك مقارنة ما تحدث عنه التاريخ عن هيرودس الملك وعن بار كوخبا لتعرف من لعن التاريخ ومن حقر ومن رفع وأعلى شأنه   ..

شالوم .... *


----------



## Bino (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: وثائقي " قصة يهود لبنان "*

*أشكرك يا أخت Maya على التوضيح و بالفعل مرجعى فيما ذكرت هو جزء قراته فى التلمود ....*

*اقتنعت بكلامك لكن لدى عتاب على بار كوخبا لأنه لم يعلن للناس الذين ادعوا مسيانيته و للشعب العبرانى كله أنه ليس المسيا المتظر ... اعيب عليه ذلك فمهما كان مشغولا بالحروب و السياسه شيئا كهذا كان واجبا عليه أن يواجهه لكن ما حدث قد حدث*

*أضم صوتى لصوتك و أسميه البطل بار كوخبا*


----------

